
Simulating a Comet's Journey in Lorenz Attractor with GlChAoS.P - BrutPitt
https://youtu.be/9RjkGQbzFkA
======
mikimac
Have you used a particle system lib? The native MacOSX is slow also on AMD
GPU, but WebGL works fine on Chrome, also faster (but it not works on Safari)

~~~
BrutPitt
No, I have developed my personal particle system engine. Both, as static with
only ONE attribute for vertex (4 float: either pos and color), as dynamic with
GL TransformFeedback with only TWO attribute for vertex (8 float: pos, color,
vel and time)... Yes, Safari have WebGL2 instruction set, but still uses
Shading Language Version: ES 1.0, as WebGL 1, and not ES 3.0 as WebGL2 would
like... So Safari is not "full" WebGL2 compliant... And yes, the native code
for MacOSX is slower: Apple have deprecated OpenGL, so drivers are not
optimized for it, and version is stopped to 4.1

~~~
mikimac
It's amazing, it's a very good job.

~~~
BrutPitt
Thanks!

------
papaiapix
Wath rendering program did u used?

~~~
BrutPitt
I already answered to similar question on YouTube I copy it also here:

This is a real time LIVE capture from glChAoS.P execution: no post
processing... glChAoS.P / wglChAoS.P is a real time 3D strange attractors GPU
explorer:
[https://www.michelemorrone.eu/glchaosp/](https://www.michelemorrone.eu/glchaosp/)

This is a new preview feature, currently available only from online version...
You can test/run/view it from the following link:
[https://www.michelemorrone.eu/glchaosp/dtAttractors.html#Lor...](https://www.michelemorrone.eu/glchaosp/dtAttractors.html#Lorenz)

(click on COMET button, and from wglChAoS.P program use "CockPit" and
"Settings" buttons, in the "Attractors Window", to select view and emitter
settings)

You need a browser that support WebGL2 and WebAssembly: currentlu only FireFox
and Chromium based (Chrome, Opera, Vivaldi...) It works also on Android
SmartPhone and Tablets with a discreet/good GPU

About program: I developed glChAoS.P in C++ and OpenGL, and with Emscripten I
ported it (wglChAoS.P) also online, via browsers that supports WebGL and
WebAssembly If you are interested in this you can consult github souce code
webpage:
[https://github.com/BrutPitt/glChAoS.P](https://github.com/BrutPitt/glChAoS.P)

About capture: I simply used Linux "SimpleScreenRecorder" in LIVE recording.

~~~
papaiapix
Thank you for the explanation... very impressive and beautiful

~~~
BrutPitt
Thanks!

------
Calimero
Where is the source code?

~~~
BrutPitt
you can found the source code in glChAoS.P strange attractors GPU scout
website:
[https://michelemorrone.eu/glchaosp](https://michelemorrone.eu/glchaosp)

Or directly from github webpage:
[https://github.com/BrutPitt/glChAoS.P](https://github.com/BrutPitt/glChAoS.P)

------
eroeroe
Amazing!

~~~
BrutPitt
Thanks!

